

Honda Makes Sleep Prevention Road Grooves Into Music - William Tell Overture To Be Exact - keltecp11
http://www.dailybreeze.com/ci_10514483

======
joshwprinceton
Cool! Here's the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMxyu1UwuIk>

~~~
keltecp11
This ones Better:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI2MFvOC94A&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI2MFvOC94A&feature=related)

------
minimosoftware
Would it be possible to cut grooves in roads in such a way that the sound of
traffic is cancelled?

